# Why are new mascara's too wet??



## moccah (Apr 14, 2011)

I always buy the same mascara, always.

Alright...every once in a while I get curious and try out something new, but I always go back to my old lovely mascara.

The thing is though, every mascara has the same problem.

When you just got them and try them, they are usualy too wet to really get nice lashes.

After a while (sometimes a week, sometimes a few days) they seem to get the real formula to them and act "normal" again.

But why is it that mascara's are so bloody wet when you just buy them? And is there a "fix" or something to get them going in a normall way from the first day on?

I hate it when I really need a new mascara but dont feel like buying a new one, just because I have to "show it's way around"

-_-"

I need my mascara to work properly from day one.

So is there a solution for this problem?


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 14, 2011)

That's easy... air is introduced into the bottles each time you use the mascara. If you use the mascara and it already had a drier consistency to begin with then within a month or two it would be bone dry. My suggestion is if you don't like the consistency of the mascara either leave the wand off for a day to dry it out OR use a waterproof cream eyeliner with a mascara wand.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DreamWarrior (Apr 14, 2011)

Another solution is to blend your own mascara so its always the consistency you want.  Try cake mascara and you'll never have a "new bottle" issue.


----------



## llehsal (Apr 14, 2011)

Cake mascara?  What's that?  First time I'm hearing of this.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Apr 14, 2011)

I just found out about this product myself and apparently it has been around forever.  It's basically a concentrated mascara that you formulate yourself either with water or a makeup sealer (to make it water proof).  Since you activate it yourself - you can make it as thick or thin as you like.  It's inexpensive too.  You can use the wand it comes with or purchase those disposable mascara wands from a beauty supply store.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 14, 2011)

Cake mascara isn't as easy to find in all areas unfortunately. I know I haven't seen cake mascara sold around here since the 1990s! lol La Femme makes a cake mascara though. Anyone know who else?

http://www.amazon.com/Femme-Cake-Mascara-Brush-Brown/dp/B0002T49OM/


----------



## llehsal (Apr 14, 2011)

Very interesting.


----------



## AmourAnnette (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh wow, that's kind of strange 

As far as the "wet" mascara, that's totally normal, because it's new and air hasn't gotten into it yet. Just let some air in and it'll get thicker how you like it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Apr 14, 2011)

Wow, I thought I knew it all when it comes to mascara but I guess not lol.. never heard of cake mascara before. Very intriguing though.

To fix the wet problem, you can try dusting some finishing powder or mineral veil over your eye area before applying mascara to thicken up the application.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 14, 2011)

Well there are so many products on the market that are not used as often anymore but should be. Another example are shaving soaps and brushes. Traditionally barbers still use shaving soaps, brushes and straight razors on customers, if allowed by law, but in the past women use to use shaving soaps and brushes as well since it was creamier than other methods.

Other cosmetic products that are no longer readily available - cake foundation. Sure you can get a cream foundation, liquid foundation and even aerosol foundations but cake foundation that you activate with a damp sponge are not popular. I remember Cover Girl, Maybelline and L'Oreal all sold cake foundations for decades but haven't seen any of those companies with those types of foundation. The product was a bit drying but I think it needs to make a come back since it lasted a long time and didn't spoil like liquid foundations. Does Max Factor still make cake foundation? Come to think of it... is Max Factor still made? LOL I don't think it's sold at my local Target, Walgreens, RiteAid, ShopKo or Walmart.

Edit: Oh answered my own question... Max Factor is still made and sold at Beauty.com (owned by RiteAid). Here's a link to the cake foundation.


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 14, 2011)

Proctor and Gamble own Max Factor and they decided to pull it out of the US market. It's still sold in Europe and yeah, you can occasionally find a few leftover items here and there in the US. I know that at Ocean State Job Lot (like Big Lots but in New England) they still have some of the lip products and a few eyeshadows.


----------



## Carol D. (Apr 15, 2011)

Gosh, this thread is making me feel old.






My standby foundation has been Max Factor Pan Cake for a long time. Amazon still carries it, and Drugstore.com does too, hopefully they'll continue, but I may have to go to EBay eventually if I want to keep using it. I'm disappointed that Max Factor has discontinued their classic foundations that made their name for them. But I have to admit it's probably time for a new foundation.

When I was a little kid, I remember my mom using cake mascara, that was the only kind of mascara back then. I recently bought the La Femme cake mascara to try it out but haven't quite got the hang of it yet, sometimes I get it too wet.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 15, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Proctor and Gamble own Max Factor and they decided to pull it out of the US market. It's still sold in Europe and yeah, you can occasionally find a few leftover items here and there in the US. I know that at Ocean State Job Lot (like Big Lots but in New England) they still have some of the lip products and a few eyeshadows.


 Ahhh, so that's what happened to them. I use to love Max Factor and never realized that it was gone from the market until you mentioned it.

Interesting note to those who don't know but Max Factor was created by Maximilian Faktorowicz and was the MAC of it's generation. He is also credited for the word _make-up_ (from "to make up one's face") that we use today to describe cosmetics.



> Originally Posted by *Carol D.* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Gosh, this thread is making me feel old.
> 
> ...



I know what you mean! I remember my mother using Max Factor's cake foundation and cake mascara. It thought it was the weirdest type of paint and would play with it which made my mom MAD! LOL


----------



## moccah (Apr 15, 2011)

I have never heard of cake mascara and I have not found it yet in Holland. Maybe I will try the powder thing to get my new mascara a bit more dryer

IfI let the brush hang out for a while I am scared it will get to dry and I will have to buy a new one lol

Max factor is still on the market in Holland. They even bring out new products. They are even called "the make-up of make-up artists" in the commercials...

Some of their new mascara's are used in fashion week here in europe...

I always thought that brands like that were used worldwide. Funny to hear that some brands are really "local"

About the cake foundation. We have some drugstores here in holland, some of them have foundation wich you can use dry, but you can also use them wet

They cost almost nothing.... maybe $ 16 usd

very cheap and almost everytime I go to the drugstore they are sold out (over here they cost about 9 or 10 euro)


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 15, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *moccah* /img/forum/go_quote.gifMax factor is still on the market in Holland. They even bring out new products. They are even called "the make-up of make-up artists" in the commercials...


That's because it is. It's the original make-up and make-up for those in the industry. Before Max Factor there was another greasepaint line but according to Max Factor history the reps for that company snubbed Max at some kind of event and Max left angry enough to start a rival company that became the original "make-up" company. Before Max there was no "make-up" and cosmetics at that time were not used as they are today. So thanks to Max and his children we have the multitude of cosmetic companies who sell "make-up".


----------



## SassyAuburn (Apr 15, 2011)

I think I get what you're feeling when you say it's really "wet" at first.  The new brush is so clean, and then you put it in the tube and it almost feels like water.

Yes, the more you use it, the more air gets into it and "dries" it out to the consistency that goes on the way we like. Just like mascara dries on our lashes from the air, it can dry on the wand as well, so if you feel the newer tubes of your mascara are too wet when you go to apply them, just set the wand on the bathroom counter for a minute or two before you apply it. The air will dry it out just a bit, like it would if it was on your lashes, and then put it on.

Remember WAY back in the day when us 1980's  girls would always burn our red pencil eyeliner with a cigarette lighter to get it soft and darker? We never put it on while it was still burning hot and wet! We let it set to let it air dry a tad and go on smooth. Same kind of idea.

Good luck with it!


----------

